# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سال 96 با سوابق تحصیلی روزانه قبول شی

## ..زهرا..

سلام اگه کسی با استفاده از سوابق تحصیلی روزانه یه دانشگاه قبول شه والان نخواد بره 
ایا راهی هست که سال بعد یعنی 97 که کنکور میده روزانه رو بتونه انتخاب کنه؟
اگه بره دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه وبرا کنکور  97انصراف بده ایا میتونه رشته  روزانه انتخاب کنه؟ اکه دوسال دیگه انصراف بده چی اون موقع میتونه روزانه رو انتخاب کنه؟

چون با ااستفاده از سوابق تحصیلی روزانه اورده  شک کردم که شرایطش با کسایی که به طریق دیگه روزانه قبول شدن فرق کنه؟
اگه این که سوابق تحصیلی روزانه اورده کلا ثبت نام نکنه دانشگاه بازم یه سال محرومه از انتخاب رشته روزانه؟

----------

